# one out, all out! rolls-royce management victimise union official and score a wildcat



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2005)

on tuesday 100 workers at the rolls-royce aero engine factory in bristol walked out, after union (amicus) convenor jerry hicks faced disciplinary procdures after he was "alleged to have led an illegal dispute and not followed the terms of a working practice agreement". 

by wednesday he had been sacked. 




			
				Ian Waddle (Amicus national officer for the aerospace industry) said:
			
		

> We are angry and disappointed but not surprised as clearly this has been Rolls-Royce's intention all along.
> 
> We will vigorously pursue an appeal but we will also begin the process of balloting for industrial action.



staff then voted unanimously to take industrial action.

and today 400 walked out in support of hicks!

bbc (1)
bbc (2)
bbc (3)




			
				amicus statement said:
			
		

> Latest Amicus statement*on Rolls Royce Filton dispute
> 
> 21 July 2005
> 
> ...


 http://www.amicustheunion.org/Default.aspx?page=2456


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 21, 2005)

Rebel Warrior beat you to it...

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123131


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2005)

unfortunately rw threads are, how shall i put it, 'below my radar'


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2005)

Seems at first glance like the local officals have got thing back under control from a position where a mass wildcat seemed very very likely.


----------



## belboid (Jul 21, 2005)

have they gone back to work then?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2005)

Not sure actually - they may have went back after the gate meeting, will ask locally...


----------



## belboid (Jul 22, 2005)

any updates?  are they still out, or did they go back today?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> any updates?  are they still out, or did they go back today?



well, it's front page of the 'morning star' 

and the latest bbc report (about 7am) says "rolls-royce bosses and unions are to hold talks", and that industrial action could spread to the other 5 r-r sites in britain... 

seems neither management nor amicus are commenting at the moment.

reuters
times report
more boss version stuff this is london (standard)


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 22, 2005)

Is this up for discussion_opinion giving?...or is it just a News Thread?


----------



## belboid (Jul 22, 2005)

I believe it is a discussion board, so jump right on in!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 22, 2005)

Why show any support for any industry that is directly contributing to the cessation of this Planet?  

Okayokayokay,,,I go for the whole Workers thang,,,done my time with SWP,,,had Special Branch fuck my life up,,,so I keep clear(sorry but I've seen enough 'fear' for a lifetime)... back to topic_ish

,,,in the meantime, and the last 20 years, the Worlds population knows EXACTLY whats going to finish it...primarily car and aeroplanes plus industry as a whole...so what is the point?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2005)

bristol indymedia report



> Friday, 22 July 2005
> 
> Jerry and the Local Officer of Amicus attended a meeting with a Solicitor to discuss applying for Interim Relief. Early indications are that this is what will occur.
> 
> ...



on friday workers went back to work, and an amicus spokesman said strike action could be balloted for as early as friday (see reuters).

and the icing on the cake: according to the observer it could spread to a national strike...

question is, what's rolls-royce management wanting out of all this?


----------



## belboid (Aug 3, 2005)

Update:

Friday, 29 July 2005
The appeal hearing commenced at 9:30 am and continued all day. Jerry was accompanied by Ian Waddell, National Official, AMICUS and Tony Pearce, Local Officer, AMICUS. It was eventually adjourned until Monday, 1 August.

Monday, 1 August 2005
The appeal hearing resumed at 11:00 am and was concluded at approximately 4:45 pm, when the company announced that they upheld their previous decision to dismiss Jerry.

Jerry is disappointed, but not surprised at this decision.

A postal ballot of Test Manual employees will take place from 3 August 2005 to 11 August 2005.

Jerry’s application for Interim Relief will be heard this Friday, 5 August 2005.

A big THANK YOU to you all from Jerry and the lads on Test for the hundreds of messages of support and donations.

Jon Locke
AMICUS Test Steward
Test Operations - Rolls-Royce, Bristol


----------



## J77 (Aug 3, 2005)

Was on the news again yesterday.

Something about calls for a countrywide strike to get the guy reinstated?

In other SW strike news: there was a report of a picket line at Portbury (or Avonmouth) docks - 1000s of cars are waiting to be shipped - the contractors brought in to shift them haven't crossed the PL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Funny thing is that the keys to the aforementioned cars have gone 'missing'


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 3, 2005)

Didnt the rep break negotiated agreements ?  If the company did this they would be rightly panned.  When I was a union rep we were taught that honouring and upholding negotiated agreements and insisting the company do the same was the cornerstone of good representation.


----------



## belboid (Aug 3, 2005)

he was held responsible for organising unofficial strike action.

which he did, and good on him, the restrictions on strikes make meaningful action almost impossible!


----------



## belboid (Aug 10, 2005)

latest update:

The CSEU meeting held in London last Wednesday, 3 August, will be re-convened on Monday, 15 August, again in London.  This meeting is at the request of Rolls-Royce and comes after their defeat at the Tribunal Interim Relief Hearing last Friday, 5 August.  We believe a financial offer of some sort will be made to Jerry.  This whole
campaign is not, and never will be, about money.  It is about UNCONDITIONAL REINSTATEMENT.  Please rush e-mails to John Wall at the CSEU as quickly as possible, emphasising the importance of getting Jerry's job back as a Union Official, not to simply negotiate pay-offs.  THE UNION IS NOT FOR SALE AND JERRY WON'T BE BOUGHT!!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> latest update:
> 
> The CSEU meeting held in London last Wednesday, 3 August, will be re-convened on Monday, 15 August, again in London.  This meeting is at the request of Rolls-Royce and comes after their defeat at the Tribunal Interim Relief Hearing last Friday, 5 August.  We believe a financial offer of some sort will be made to Jerry.  This whole
> campaign is not, and never will be, about money.  It is about UNCONDITIONAL REINSTATEMENT.  Please rush e-mails to John Wall at the CSEU as quickly as possible, emphasising the importance of getting Jerry's job back as a Union Official, not to simply negotiate pay-offs.  THE UNION IS NOT FOR SALE AND JERRY WON'T BE BOUGHT!!


 Inbetween J won the case for Interim Relief, which RR have refused to accept.

"As part of what is becoming a major national campaign to reinstate Jerry Hicks, the sacked convenor of the Rolls Royce test areas, there will be a large rally on Wednesday 17th August in defence of the unions.
Speakers include Tony Benn, Jerry Hicks, and other prominent figures from the national labour movement.
Venue: Council House, College Green
Time: 7pm for a 7.30 start.
Bring all union banners."


----------



## past caring (Aug 10, 2005)

errr - point of protocol given that these are the Bristol forums. Is it unofficial "policy" amongst the habituees to not respond to the numpties? Just asking like, before I go off on one....


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2005)

past caring said:
			
		

> errr - point of protocol given that these are the Bristol forums. Is it unofficial "policy" amongst the habituees to not respond to the numpties? Just asking like, before I go off on one....


 Yes. We've had big, real life trouble, with the above. Ignore please.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm up for going to that meeting to show support. Would I be welcome, do you reckon?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes of course you would. I can give you some names as well.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 10, 2005)

Grand, cheers.


----------



## Serotonin (Aug 11, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Yes. We've had big, real life trouble, with the above. Ignore please.




Have you? Wow, really?


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 11, 2005)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> I'm up for going to that meeting to show support. Would I be welcome, do you reckon?


Are you going to be in Bristol then anyway, kropotkin?  Or are you thinking of making a special journey?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 11, 2005)

He means the london one on monday fh.


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## butchersapron (Aug 11, 2005)

_I'll_ be at the one on weds though if you're popping down...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 12, 2005)

Strike ballot results have come through - the test area will be out from the 22nd. There's suggestions that the 1000 other workers may also walk in solidarity without a ballot, the Heathrow Business can only help that.


----------



## Jografer (Aug 12, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Strike ballot results have come through - the test area will be out from the 22nd. There's suggestions that the 1000 other workers may also walk in solidarity without a ballot, the Heathrow Business can only help that.



BBC are reporting this ballot 55 in favour, 33 against with 6 abstentions.... but also that 400 walked out some days ago... now I am confused, can anyone explain these numbers?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 12, 2005)

It's due to the different areas in the factory - only the test centre (one of the smallest sections) was balloted, another ballot in the other sections is stilla  possibility.


----------



## belboid (Aug 19, 2005)

re-convened CSEU meeting met:

"The reconvened meeting between Rolls-Royce management and the CSEU took place this morning in London. Jerry Hicks, John Rouse (T & G National Officer), John Wall (Chairman of the CSEU), Doug Collins (Deputy General Secretary Amicus), along with manual stewardsl, formed the union team.

As predicted, Rolls-Royce duly tabled a financial offer to Jerry as their way of settling the whole matter. The tawdry offer of £50, 000 to Jerry was, quite rightly, rejected immediately and the company were told that the only acceptable offer was the unconditional reinstatement of Jerry Hicks.

At the same time, Rolls-Royce management were informed of 7 days notice for official strike action on the Test site at Bristol.

The meeting then came to a close. We await any further developments.

Please see attachment regarding the forthcoming rally in Bristol in support of Jerry."


----------

